# new to iui hope to get some new friends for support :)



## kaiecee (Apr 15, 2012)

looking for some support on clomid and iui  








kaiecee
14/04/12 




hello everyone,

I'm new to this and id like some support and any advice or information you can give me.

I have two kids with a previous bf my boys are 11 and 5

but im now with a new bf who i love very much we tried for a couple of month till we decidded to go to a fertility clinic cuz even me taking 150mg of clomid for 3 months wasn't working 

So we got all our results done and make sure my ovaries were working btw im on a very consistant cycle for my period every 28 days.

The only negitive test result that we got was that his sperm analysis came back with slow mobility but that the quality and quantity were good so not this month but next month we willl be starting IUI with 150MG of CLOMID

So if anyone has any info on chances of it working the first time or any expierences or chances of mulitples or advice/support anything id appreciate that .

im not sure if this helps but my first son was consived natural and very fast my second it took a coupkle years and with one round of 50mg of clomid which wored really good.

thanks


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Im not sure i can be much help but just wanted to say welcome. You are in the right place for help and support


----------



## rachandsuzann (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome x This is definately the place to find friends x


----------



## kaiecee (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks im going for iui in a couple weeks im a little neurvous cuz id really like it to work on the first try but ill try not to 
put too much pressure on that 
hope u all the best luck


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Kaiecee,

I am new to the whole thing too and look for support as well.
I am a bit ahead of you as I am already taking Letrozole and had to do my first injection yesterday and one more tomrrow. I am hoping for a positive scan on how many eggs have developed coming Friday.

You have all the support I can give you from my side as I am as nervous as you for sure!

Rike  x


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Kaiecee good luck with your first cycle. You will find lots of friends and support here,  I couldn't do without them.

I can't help with clomid as I didn't take any for my first two cycles but starting on it as soon as AF starts.

As for working for the first time? It may it may not, no way of knowing. All I would say that it is mainly a waiting game, we are constantly waiting for something. Scans, follies to grow, AF to start, 2weeks to pass, next cycle to start etc.

My best advice is to keep yourself busy, don't worry and try to relax. Hope it helps.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Kaiecee, 

I'm starting soon too, in about a month. I don't think I'm having medicated iui, just the insemination. I am nervous too, about lots of different things! I think I have my hopes up too much about it working first time! 

I hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you! 

Rike, fx for a good scan tomorrow.


----------



## kaiecee (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks everyone keep me posted on everything and so will i baby dust for all of us


----------



## JessieMay (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi
Hope everyone is ok
Didn't want to read and run, can't really help with clomid as i haven't been on it but will be going through IUI in the next couple of months.
Me and my DH have our appointment with the consultant on Wednesday to hopefully get things going, needed to lose some weight and have finally got there, had all out tests done etc so fingers crossed we should be getting moving.  Just thought i would comment to say it would be good to get to know people a bit better over the next couple of months who are in the same boat.

Speak soon x


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

incywincy - thank you for your wishes, I can't wait till tomorrow. I hope my lazy ovaries have actually produced a couple of follies after tablets and      
injections. 
Good luck for your IUI - fingers crossed!! 

Let you know how I get on tomorrow


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies

i am hopefully going to start IUI in May. Had my training session today on how to inject the medication. Been on clomid for 6 months but nothing happened so consultant using Suprecur for down reg then Menopur for stimms - really anxious to start now so hopefully they can fit me in on next AF   xx

Would like advice and support with others going through this xx


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Dreamer1,

welcome  

Are you OK with the injections? I was a bit scared but after I had it done once I knew it does not hurt. Still deep breath before each injection as it is awkward though...

I had my first scan this morning after taking Letrozole and Gonal-F injections for the last 7 days. I have 3 follikels and my first IUI will be latest Monday.
Depending if I ovulate naturally, it will be this weekend, OMG!  

I hope it works, but I do try not to get too high as it is our first attempt!


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies
I am waiting for AF (finished norethistrone on Tues) hopefully in next couple of days so I can start clomid, and should be due for IUI mid May. I had my training session on injections etc a couple of weeks ago. I will be chickening out and getting my mum to do it for me ( she lives a couple of streets from where I work)!

I have been a nightmare for the last week or so, I react badly to hormones and hate what it does to me but keep telling myself it will (hopefully) be worth all the trouble!

Sarah xx


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

i think i'll be ok with injections (no phobia) but i will be getting my DH to do them or my best friend if he's working!! xx i'm hoping the dose they going to give will be enough to stimulate as i have low AMH but at least i have less chance of overstimulating!! xx 

Good news about the 3 follicles?? will you be having a HSG trigger?? 

Try to stay positive that it can work 1st time - i'm trying to convince myself its possible xx 

Good luck xx


----------



## kaiecee (Apr 15, 2012)

incywincy- thanks and if u can let me know of anything about iui id llove to hear it 
and im sure ill get my hopes up in it working the first time

rike-
let me know how ur scan went id like to know and im keeping my fingers crossed for u

im ovulating im crossing my finfers it will maybe work this month befoe my iui if not hopefully it will take with the iuui good luck everyone


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi kaiecee and dreamer 1      my scan went well and I have 3 follies  great news I think.  Now I have to track ovulation and if it does not happen on its own by tomorrow I have to trigger it for monday treatment. It is all so exciting  and I am getting nervous now. Kaicee when is your IUI planned?


----------



## kaiecee (Apr 15, 2012)

rike:

if im not preggers this month which i should be starting my period in 6 days then ill b taking clomid from day 3-7 
just so everyone knows i ovulate on my own the last scan on no medications i had 3 good follies on one side and 6 on the other.

so im hoping by being on clomid ill have an even greater shot at it working the first time but i know maybe its wishfull thinking but im keeping my fingers crossed anyways.


the only iss we have is dh has slow swimmers but has good quality and quantity so im really hoping and praying it works 

so once im done my clomid i have to wait till day 10 around to test with my opk and once i get a positive i call my doctor and go in the next morning im excited and neurvous all at the same time 
but im also hoping that maybe im already pregnant that would be much better cuz for the last couple days im so tired but that can be for anything which sucks so ill let u goo now but i love the support and any advice u have thanks


----------



## kaiecee (Apr 15, 2012)

so no period so far waiting for it tomorrow hopefully she stays away for 9 months lol


----------

